# Makita LS1013F 10-inch Compound Sliding Miter Saw Review



## steveosshop

Nice saw. Thanx for the detailed review.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

nice saw! the wood whisperer has this same one (or used to) and he liked it too! thanks for the review


----------



## Timber4fun

I believe TWW recently upgraded to the Festool sliding miter. I don't know if that had to do with his relationship with Festool, or he came across a nice chunk of change. The Festool looks nice - small footprint for a sliding miter.


----------



## boboswin

When I picked my "Hitachi 12 SCMS I did so because the sliders are mounted in front of the rear attachment to the base making the distance from the wall a lot less as the sliders don't have to travel back behind the station.
Makita is a good choice too . My needs were a bit different.

Bob


----------



## Timber4fun

Bob - if you have limited shop space, the front mounted sliders is definitely something to think about. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jon3

I agree, the dust collection, from factory, is a joke. But what I did was slip the hose from my festool CT22 to the back after I removed the tiny dust bag, and there was significant improvement.

I've also seen those "big gulp" dust hoods at rockler. someday when I have the room for a permanent miter saw station, I'll build that in and plumb it to the dust collector.


----------



## Timber4fun

Interesting ideas. I don't have a permanent miter saw station either. That was more or less by design. My shop is limited on space, so mobility is key for me. Plus, I may want to haul it outside or to other site locations from time to time. That throws off some of my dust collection options. I have a Jet dust collector with 4-inch pipe, but with the reducer to this saw it just didn't seem to be pulling enough air to be satisfactory to me. I went back to the dust bag. Sounds like the Festool CT22 is a better design for this type of application. I may have to save my pennies, but I "need" a new bandsaw first. I have been saving up for a good bandsaw.


----------



## Binn

I have 2 of these LS-1013's and have used them for 8 years. But recently wanted a new one because my old ones are not working with precision anymore. I looked at the new model and did not like how the sliding part worked with the double sections, so I did not buy it. Then the other day I saw the Festool Kapex 120 in a woodworkers shop and loved it. I knew right then I had to have this precision cutting tool, so I went the next day and bought one. Well , today I cut and installed 200' of 3-1/4" crown molding in 5 hours and the Festool 120 made the work a breeze!. I am so glad I bought this tool and had no reservations on buying it.
If you get one be sure to buy the crown extentions also ,they were a big reason why every cut was easy. 
Now I get to retire my old Makita's or sell them.


----------

